# My young boers



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Just some pics of my five month old does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! I'm pretty happy with these two. They are twin doeling and very stout. Getting a young buck soon to breed to these and my two 9 month olds in the future.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My older two Boer does. 88%


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think they look nice. How soon do u plan to breed them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not sure. They are ten months old now. I'm not as familiar with boers but they've been past 80 lbs for a few months now. I would like to breed them soon though


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Boers are different from dairy goats. I know some will breed at 10 months and 100 pounds but I worry about growth being stunted. I don't breed till 15 months personally. But I bred 2 does young my first year. One had a nice little doeling on her own the other had a big buckling and had to do a c-section and lost the kid so that's why I wait.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok. Well I'm still trying to find out where to get a good buck


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If you're near NE Ohio, I have some for sale!  lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in eastern ny, so not terrible far, but still w quite a ways.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Not too bad! Maybe 8 hours or so. When we got our first colored does, we made a 12 hour trip to TN. It was crazy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow I guess I am not dedicated enough. I won't go over 2 hours away.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

RPC in my area you have to go over two hours to find goats of any kind except maybe Nigerians.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It depends on the area and whether or not you enjoy car ride, I guess!


----------

